# "Extinct" Rainbow Toad Found After 90 Years (w/PIC)



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

"Extinct" Rainbow Toad Found After 90 Years (w/PIC)news.nationalgeographic.com - A colorful, toxic toad that was last seen 87 years ago-and never photographed-has been rediscovered in the jungles of Southeast Asia. 1 day 3 hr ago

maybe global warming brought it back.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Link does not work!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

What The F>>>>>>>>>>>

This is the third time I can't get anything other than MC main page when I click on the link.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

"Extinct" Rainbow Toad Found After 90 Years


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Well thank God. Now I can go on with the rest of my life.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

It is one ugly bastid, it was probably better of extict.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Find me a "double rainbow" toad and ill be as impressed as this guy....


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

*Ker Than*
for National Geographic News
Published July 14, 2011

_"A colorful, toxic toad that was last seen 87 years ago-and never photographed-has been rediscovered in the jungles of Southeast Asia."
_--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm calling conspiracy theory. 
The reporter's name is_ *Ker Than*? _Seriously? Is he a cousin of_ *Ker Mit?
*
_And then there's this:_
"The toad has unusually long limbs and a pebbly back covered with bright red, green, yellow, and purple warts."

_That sounds like advanced stages of Swine Flu to me:_
View attachment 2479


_New species my arse. Kermit's either dead or in hiding, thanks to you Miss Piggy.
Just one man's practiced skepticism coming through... Believe what you want people.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

or


----------

